# Mosques Around U



## Techno-Architect

Hello....This is a thread based on the mosques around the world not particularly in the muslim countries but also in non-muslim countries. Through this thread we will be able to see the variety in architectural style in which the mosques were and are being built. 

Post ur pixs in this manner

*MOSQUE NAME - CITY, COUNTRY*


----------



## Techno-Architect

*Shah Faisal Mosque - Islamabad, Pakistan*

Shah Faisal Mosque located in Islamabad, is the largest mosque of Pakistan. This mosque has been named Faisal Masjid in the memory of late King Faisal of Saudi Arabia who had graciously consented to defray the cost of this project during his visit to Islamabad, as a gift to the people of the city.

Designed by the Turkish Architect Mr. Vedat Dalokay the mosque is spread over an area of 1,89,705 square meters and is flanked by four minarets soaring gracefully to a height of 88 meters above the main prayer hall dome which is at a height of 40 meters.

The main prayer hall can accommodate 10,000 persons while the covered porticos and verandahs can take another 24,000 worshippers. The main courtyard has a space for another 40,000 worshippers.


----------



## Techno-Architect

*Night View*

Mosque fully illuminated during the holy month of Ramadan!


----------



## RafflesCity

Some historical mosques of Singapore

*1. Sultan Mosque*


----------



## RafflesCity

*2. Abdul Gafoor Mosque*


----------



## RafflesCity

*3. Hajjah Fatimah Mosque*





































The clock inside shows local Singapore time and Mecca time:


----------



## Sarajka

*Bosnia-Herzegovina*

A traditional Bosnian mosque in the village of Fojnica









Gazi Husrev-Begova Dzamija Mosque
An Ottoman-era mosque in Sarajevo, the capital. Built in 1532, it remained the largest mosque in the Balkans until 2003.









Marketplace Mosque (front) in the Old Marketplace district of Sarajevo.









A new mosque in the village of Cazin, on the Una River near the city of Bihac.









A new mosque in the village of Kozarac, near the city of Prijedor.









The Ali Pasha Mosque in Sarajevo, decorated for the holy month of Ramadan.









A Herzegovinian-style mosque in the city of Mostar.









The heavily-fortified Emperor's Mosque in Sarajevo


----------



## Arpels

Shah Faisal is the moust beautiful modern Mosquee I ever see :yes: but in general (ols and new) Otman Mosquees have to me the better style folaw by Persian Mosquees.


----------



## Victhor

This is my hometown's mosque, Sohail's mosque, in Fuengirola, Spain, built in 1993 by an arab consulate
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/pc/?id=222827&aid=8


----------



## jimm

For those who do not know, mosques of Lithuania (All 4):
*Mosques in Lithuania* 

As far as i remember there are four existing mosques in Lithuania: 
Raižiai mosque build in 1889
































Keturiasdešimt Totorių kaimas mosque (The village of fourty Tatars), constructed in 1815 








































Kaunas mosque, constructed in 1930 
































Nemėžis mosque, constructed in the XVII century, rebuild in 1904; 
































And some mosques of S&B region: 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219998


----------



## Techno-Architect

I like the greenish interior of th Sultan Mosque, Singapore. It really is a soothing colour making a perfect environment for meditation. Other pix are good aswell.

One of my favorite modern mosque is the floating mosque in Putrajaya....i dont no the name...can i have more pix of that....

keep it up guys~!


----------



## Arpels

jimm the first Mosquee in Lithuania looks more a Ortodox churche :uh:


----------



## jimm

Probably, Tatars have been living in Lithuania for more than a 600 years, their architecture was influenced by local art traditions that's why some mosques look like the churches, like this one:


----------



## Arpels

yup they falow the traditional Lithuanian style :yes:


----------



## Scraperlover

http://www.stockholmsmoske.org/ 
see the pics there


----------



## Skyland

*Mosques in Arizona*

*Mosques in Arizona*

There are about 70,000 Muslims living in Arizona, most of them in the Phoenix Metro or Tucson. 

*1. Tucson:*
There are three mosques in Tucson for the 8,000 Muslims living in Tucson. 
There are not many pictures though - here is one of the largest mosque located on the campus of the University of Arizona: 

Islamic Center Tucson









*2. Tempe*
This mosque is located on the campus of the Arizona State University (Tempe near Phoenix)



















*3. Phoenix:*
There are 50,000 Muslims living in Phoenix. Here is one of the mosques:


----------



## ƒƒ

Beringen, Limbourg, Flanders, Belgium:


----------



## TalB

Although NYC does have mosques, most of them do not take the normal design. The Islamic Cultural Ctr at 201 E 96th and 1711 3rd Ave is one of the few. It was built in 1996, and is Manhattan's only authentic mosque. I could show others, but there are mostly just places that occupy lowrises, so there is nothing special there. BTW, Muslims can acces it by taking either the No 4, 5, or 6 train of the subway to 96th St in which is it right by it. For more information, I insist you go here.


----------



## [email protected]

La Grande Mosquee de Paris :





































http://www.mosquee-de-paris.net/


----------



## Victhor

Inside the mosque of Cordoba, Spain


----------

